# Fine for non-display of road tax



## Conshine (25 Mar 2011)

I got a fine for not displaying of my road tax disc in the car - €60!

It seems that one of the kids was playing in the car and must have pulled it out and put it back in again, but the previous years was also in there, so the current one ended up behind it.
Is there any way out of this?
I have the disc, I can prove I have paid it, but is not actually displaying it an offence I can get out of?
I would imaging they took a photo of it, so no denying it really.

There is an email address I can contact them on, but want to get other opinions first.
Thanks!


----------



## Padraigb (25 Mar 2011)

Failure to display the disc is a separate offence from failing to pay motor tax. There is no harm in discussing the problem with whoever issued the notice, but usually the process is pretty well irreversible.

You could try going to court, and the judge might be sympathetic, but I wouldn't think it worth your while.


----------



## Ceist Beag (25 Mar 2011)

It's a bit of a bummer Conshine but as Padraigb said, the offence is failure to display so I think you might just have to accept it as a lesson learned. It might be best to remove any old tax discs to avoid the chance of it being hid in the future. No harm contacting them to see if they're sympathetic to your story tho.


----------



## niceoneted (25 Mar 2011)

Also depending on the age of the kids have a word with them and explain the importance of the matter so as this does not happen again.


----------



## Stephen75 (25 Mar 2011)

This is completely unacceptable. Let it go to court. Your car was taxed. If the garda were doing there job properly they can check if a car is taxed or not from their online system. 
This is a money making gimmick combined with lazy law red tape.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (25 Mar 2011)

As ceist beag said, the offence is failure to display, not failure to tax.

If you chose to fight it in court you are liable to higher penalties and I suspect would need a seriously sympathetic judge and much better excuse (eg death) to win a challenge.

Same thing happened a friend of mine a number of years ago, put the new insurance disk in behind the old one and got done for failure to display, got a fine and 2 points on his license. He didn't challenge it because it happened in East Cork where the local judge's reputation would discourage challenges like this!


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Mar 2011)

contact the phone number given and ask for the Garda name and station.   Write to the Superintendent there with a copy of your disc and explain what happened or call in with the original and explain.   I doubt it will proceed once you prove it actually was taxed but not displayed cos of the children messing with it.


----------



## Conshine (25 Mar 2011)

tinkerbell said:


> contact the phone number given and ask for the Garda name and station. Write to the Superintendent there with a copy of your disc and explain what happened or call in with the original and explain. I doubt it will proceed once you prove it actually was taxed but not displayed cos of the children messing with it.


 
I liked this answer best.! Thanks!


----------



## PetrolHead (25 Mar 2011)

Stephen75 said:


> This is completely unacceptable. Let it go to court. Your car was taxed. If the garda were doing there job properly they can check if a car is taxed or not from their online system.
> This is a money making gimmick combined with lazy law red tape.



This made me laugh....

Are you being serious Stephen, or are you portraying a satirical parody?

I do hope its the later...!!!


BTW, +1 Tinkerbell


----------

